# Curious about talkative female



## Joshwa (Jul 7, 2009)

I got a female cockatiel from a breeder a few months back, very friendly and easy to teach simple things. When she was little she was fairly shy and quiet but as she has grown up she has become very talkative, sometimes more than my male. Picking up lots of different sounds and blending them all together, such as phone, different whistles and such. At first it just made me think she was an unusual female who liked to talk a lot, but then someone mentioned that they thought they seen her jump on my males back.. now this worried me of the gender. I thought I would get some opinions of what you all think.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She has still got bars on her tail, which is interesting. Do you know how old she is at all? 

It's very rare to have a talking and whistling female 'tiel, but another member that comes to this forum has a female that whistles and etc, and found out it's definitely a girl when she (the 'tiel) laid an egg.

The bars will go *if* it's a male, usually they moult at 6 months, so if your 'tiel is older then 6 months I'd say you've got one of the 'rare' females that whistle and talk.


----------



## Joshwa (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the response Solace. I got her on the 24th of Feb, and I'm guessing she would have been 10 weeks roughly.. I think.. so that would make her almost 7 months old I'm guessing. I took those photo's tonight.

It seems I might have one of the rare talkative ones, haha. Though the possible mounting confused me as well.. I guess in time I will find out


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If she's 7 months and had her first moult already then you do have a female. Wow, that's awesome! I have a nearly 11 month old 'tiel and she mimics the boys, but none of my 4 females chatter or whistle. 

Not sure about the female mounting the male, though with 'tiels it's probably possible she did, lol.

She's very pretty anyway! you'll enjoy having one of each.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

It's true, it's not unheard of to have a female who sings. I got a 1 year old 'tiel from a breeder earlier this year and she is sings very beautifully, but she is a girl, according to the breeder who gave me of some fancy breeding explanation as to why there is not doubt about her gender. Cockatiels never cease to amaze!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

From your dates it sounds like he is approx 5 months old. If you look closely at the feathers that come to a point below the vent and above the barred tail feathers it looks like a feather is coming in solid grey. If so it is a male


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

my female tiel Samantha talks, whistles, does beak rapping, strutting the whole sheebang so imagine our surprise when she laid an egg lol...the dead giveaway was the tail barring..she has tail barring


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would think there is still a chance that you have a boy. I would wait a few more molts and see if the tail barring goes away.



Tielzilla said:


> my female tiel Samantha talks, whistles, does beak rapping, strutting the whole sheebang so imagine our surprise when she laid an egg lol...the dead giveaway was the tail barring..she has tail barring


I thought the dead give away would be laying an egg  That is so neat that she talks


----------

